# Lace rock?



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used lace rock in various aquarium setups. From my experience, the hardness of the water will rise and you may have your pH increase as well.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

mixed info on the internet...
some people call the volcanic porous reddish/black rock lace rock, while others call the greyish, chalky type rock lace rock. the volcanic is considered inert while the greyish type will buffer your pH to the alkaline side.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I've red as well but to make sure I ask you guys first. Don't want to take a chance, I'll just use something else. I have few lace rocks kinda grayish/red in color. I'll shop for seiryu stones, it shouldn't be expensive for a 20g.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

I love my lace rock, I have about 40lb in my 55g (currently unplanted). It's reddish/blackish, and buffers the PH to ~7.0.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

amphirion said:


> mixed info on the internet...
> some people call the volcanic porous reddish/black rock lace rock, while others call the greyish, chalky type rock lace rock. the volcanic is considered inert while the greyish type will buffer your pH to the alkaline side.



I've also heard of at least two different types of the greyish lace rock, one was a tufa-like carbonate, the other was a volcanic (diorite? andesite? I can't remember...) that just exhibited a really odd weathering pattern.




HUNTER said:


> I've red as well but to make sure I ask you guys first. Don't want to take a chance, I'll just use something else. I have few lace rocks kinda grayish/red in color. I'll shop for seiryu stones, it shouldn't be expensive for a 20g.


The seiryu stones will affect your pH/hardness as well. All they are is a heavily weathered limestone.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Go to some masonry stores and see what other rock is available. Might find them under soils, landscape, rock, brick and similar terms. 
Bring home some samples and test. 
Put the rock in a small amount of whatever water you are using for the aquarium (RO, treatments... ) or some used water removed from the tank for a water change. 
Test GH, KH, pH, TDS when you start and every few days for a week. Carry the test out longer, if you want. 
If the parameters change very slowly you may be able to keep up with it with water changes. 
If the parameters change too fast then every water change is going to shock the livestock and these are not the right rocks for you to use in a soft water tank.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Diana said:


> Go to some masonry stores and see what other rock is available. Might find them under soils, landscape, rock, brick and similar terms.
> Bring home some samples and test.
> Put the rock in a small amount of whatever water you are using for the aquarium (RO, treatments... ) or some used water removed from the tank for a water change.
> Test GH, KH, pH, TDS when you start and every few days for a week. Carry the test out longer, if you want.
> ...


There are some river rocks behind my building, I'll collect a few that have smooth surface.

The seiryu stones will affect your pH/hardness as well. All they are is a heavily weathered limestone.[/QUOTE]
I'm glad you said that before I ordered. Obviously is not going to work for my set up, saved me some money.


----------

